# Seeing someone's butt crack



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

What do you think when you see someone's butt crack like they are sitting down and their pants are too low so everyone can see their butt crack? Sometimes I am like, "how can they not realize that, I mean like half their butt crack is showing?" The skinny jeans thread made me think of this. Glad to contribute to the forum. I just hope my butt crack has never shown like some people I see.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

were you checking out my butt.?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I look away and just pray that they realize it'd be a good idea to either pull up their pants or pull down their shirt.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm tempted to grab the nearest pencil/pen/rod, jam it in there and run for it


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

^ lol

I don't get it either. Making sure my buttcrack is covered is the first thing I think about when I sit down.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

They do it on purpose, some of them. Others are kind of mentally preoccupied and they do not care.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> What do you think when you see someone's butt crack like they are sitting down and their pants are too low so everyone can see their butt crack? Sometimes I am like, "how can they not realize that, I mean like half their butt crack is showing?"


I've long pondered this mystery of "plumber's butt." Do these middle-aged men not realize their *** is on display when they bend over? Or do they know, but just not care? Are they proud to display their hairy hind end?

It's a mystery to me. Years ago in Forbes Magazine I recall an article about how Dickies, the maker of work-wear, was researching how to solve this issue that has plagued the world since, well, I guess the start of plumbers wearing pants.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> I've long pondered this mystery of "plumber's butt."


You have?! :lol



> What do you think when you see someone's butt crack like they are sitting down and their pants are too low so everyone can see their butt crack?


Just think of it as them flashing you a vertical smile! :duck

Why they don't feel a breeze is a mystery indeed... :con


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

They probably don't even realize it's showing or they don't care.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so paranoid that my crack is showing, sometimes I even think it's showing when it's not. :| I really don't want to blind everyone that's sitting behind me. xD


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Usually a belt will take care of that.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

There's this fat, horrible, unwashed guy at my work who's 'whole' arse sticks out when he bends over. Like the complete *** sticks out and he doesn't seem to have a clue. It's so gross. Everyone always says "look at that!" to trick you into looking at his arse for the 1000000th time.

It's also not that nice on girls (who are doing it on purpose), but extremely cute on hot girls who aren't doing it on purpose... especially if they realise and get all embarrassed.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ha ha..I see this all the time.(no,I'm checking people's butts all the time,but it's hard not to notice when someone *** is hanging out lol)
I always check if it's showing or not,don't really want the whole world to see that..

Usually the middle-aged men I've seen it seems that when their stomach increases in size they can't get their trousers high enough so it just hangs there under their stomach so it's just bound to happen  :afr


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CeilingStarer said:


> *There's this fat, horrible, unwashed guy at my work who's 'whole' arse sticks out when he bends over. Like the complete *** sticks out and he doesn't seem to have a clue. It's so gross. Everyone always says "look at that!" to trick you into looking at his arse for the 1000000th time.*
> 
> It's also not that nice on girls (who are doing it on purpose), but extremely cute on hot girls who aren't doing it on purpose... especially if they realise and get all embarrassed.


:rofl

It just makes me think, 'for the love of God, PUT IT AWAY.' Although, I have a feeling that the guys don't mind too much when it's a pretty girl's arse that's hanging out. Personally, I don't care who it is, I find it disgusting and slovenly.

I never have this problem myself because I wear high-waisted trousers or trousers that actually sit on my waist and not ones that'll reveal half my bum everytime I sit down. I can't think of many things more undignified than letting your arse hang out of your clothes.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Invisible_girl said:


> Ha ha..I see this all the time.*(no,I'm checking people's butts all the time,but it's hard not to notice when someone *** is hanging out lol)*
> I always check if it's showing or not,don't really want the whole world to see that..
> 
> Usually the middle-aged men I've seen it seems that when their stomach increases in size they can't get their trousers high enough so it just hangs there under their stomach so it's just bound to happen  :afr


Sureeeeeee. :b


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Mrs Slocum said:


> Ooh! The things you see when you haven't got a gun!


We have a guy at work who is not in anyway attractive. He also has no ***. No back shelf to hold the pants up at all. since he works for Maintenance, they provide uniforms and his shirts are extra long. He is required to keep it tucked in.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I've lived with someone whose waistbands were always too loose. Sometimes they'd even fall down in front of you.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't notice too many men cracks. I see quite a few lady cracks though, especialyl if their thong is showing :boogie

I'll stick a pencil or something down in my kids' cracks if I see them. Now they make sure hteir pants are up around me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have always had a natural aversion to "Clevi".


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

I usually just drop my head down close enough to blow a cool breeze by the exposed crack...lol kidding.

But I've got these pants on now...and they're the low riders...and I'm at work. But I luckily wore an undershirt that I can pull down over my crackage to create the illusion of great pants. These are Dickies, by the way...girl Dickies.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

A few years ago these low ride jeans were in, and it was standard to see girls constantly exposing their cracks. I'd be sitting in a lecture and all these girls would come in, in front of me, and sit, and reveal butt crack in the process of sitting. I just don't know how they can be so oblivious to how their clothing is situated.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I Just Say No to Crack and Half Moons ! :no


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> What do you think when you see someone's butt crack like they are sitting down and their pants are too low so everyone can see their butt crack? Sometimes I am like, "how can they not realize that, I mean like half their butt crack is showing?" The skinny jeans thread made me think of this. Glad to contribute to the forum. I just hope my butt crack has never shown like some people I see.


O M G, thank you for making this thread, the same things always go thru my head, how can you not care that your crack is showing????? Howww??? And it's one thing if you don't know that your *** is hanging out, but there are girls who wear pants or whatver that are _scarey_ low cut so it's obvious that at one point or another that their pants are gonna sag and their *** is gonna show yet they still wear the pants and they don't _care_-it's so ****ing weird how some people don't care that their crack is out


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

usually if i see it from a guy i think "slob". if i see it from a girl i think "****ty".

i would think the cool breeze of air would tip people off so i'm thinking its not an accident most of the time? they just don't care?


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I actually see it from girls way more often than guys. I guess it is from the aforementioned fashion trend.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

butt cracks do not impress me


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:lol

That's why I take a long time to shop for jeans. Women are naturally curvy so you have to take the time to find the right fit. Also, the fashions these days are cut so low.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

^ Yeah! I can't stand these low cut jeans. I may be uncool, but good dang, no one needs to see that! ><


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have this problem way to much, every class, every semester, without fail there is always that one guy/girl who can't keep their pants pulled up. I just look away and focus my attention elsewhere though.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

actually some people have butt cracks that go unusually higher than where their butt actually ends. mine is a bit lower than where it ends so it's not usually a problem, if i'm bending down and its showing i just make sure no one is behind who could see it (if i care that they do).

i think you can't always feel it too, in the defense of those whose buttcracks often show. i sometimes get the urge to drop a pencil in there as well when i see any, heh heh.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Personally, I love the sight. Can't get enough. But then, I'm a crack addict.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ lol ^

One of my flatmates in uni always got really skinny as the year of malnutrition went on, I swear to god he'd go over to turn on the t.v or something and his trousers would be around his knees, *** hanging out of his bart simpson boxers. We tried pantsing him a couple of times but he'd just start shaking his booty.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't stand it! I don't know how people don't realize it when its happening to them. Or do they just not care? But how can you not care? I don't understand it and it grosses me out, unless of course its a hot girl.:wink


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^ lol ^
> 
> One of my flatmates in uni always got really skinny as the year of malnutrition went on, I swear to god he'd go over to turn on the t.v or something and his trousers would be around his knees, *** hanging out of his bart simpson boxers. We tried pantsing him a couple of times but he'd just start shaking his booty.


:lol


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought the skin in that area was very sensitive. So... wouldn't they feel the air scrubbing against their *** crack?

Anyone care to experiment with this?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I personally hate this so much - there are no words... and most people know that is rare for me on here. But... I am really surprised that not one person has stepped in to explain this phenomenon... I mean surely there is someone on here that wears there pants like that who would want to defend or inform us of the purpose of this trend.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

I remember back in school, saying "Stop selling crack" was the norm when someone's crack was showing. haha


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

You people act as it's a horrible ugly looking disease, It's just a butt crack.


----------



## Pileo (Mar 24, 2010)

I am sadly one of these people and personally, I don't bother about it. I've recently lost a lot of weight (and still losing), my a** is a weird shape and none of my pants fit correctly. I could use a belt but all my belts "mysteriously" disappear (my dad is fond in "borrowing" my belts and socks).


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

The problem is they cut the rise on pants too low now. I wear Levi's 501 jeans and on some of my newer pairs the rise is like 1.5 inches lower than they used to be.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A little butt crack here and there doesn't bug me.

But there's this man I see on the bus sometimes. He is an older, larger gentleman who wear old, large trackpants. He likes to sit in the front seat and yak at the bus driver, which apparently requires that he stand up and lean over. I have seen his WHOLE BUTT on more than one occasion. I've also seen the whole butt of a guy I call "poo man". I'll let you fill in the gaps in that story on your own.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

It seems that with the newer pants that they are possibly trying to make the butt show, but it could be the tight/fitted clothes that people are wearing along with the pants that leads to the butt showing. BikesnobNYC mentioned this a lot. You know, young folks in Brooklyn wearing low rise jeans riding their fixed gear bikes.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Its just gross, but I'm sure most people have no idea.

Makes me paranoid that it might happen to me without my realizing it, even though I wear belts.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

A few years ago I was at a tractor pull in Wisconsin and noticed this guy sitting in front of me. My immature sense of humor got the best of me and since I had my camera with me, well...how could I resist?

If that wasn't bad enough, he sat there that way the ENTIRE afternoon without a care in the world. uke


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's not a full moon, but a quarter moon maybe? lol

It could be that in some cases they go up and down in weight so their pants sometimes is too large and they couldn't find their belt or don't own one or didn't think it was necessary or a belt is uncomfortable to wear maybe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> A few years ago I was at a tractor pull in Wisconsin and noticed this guy sitting in front of me. My immature sense of humor got the best of me and since I had my camera with me, well...how could I resist?
> 
> If that wasn't bad enough, he sat there that way the ENTIRE afternoon without a care in the world. uke


You can get a sunburn doing that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

shyvr6 said:


> They probably don't even realize it's showing or they don't care.


Makes one want to sarcastically say "nice ***" to bring the matter to their attention. You just have to hope the sarcasm comes through loud & clear otherwise you might have a plumber who thinks you're cute too.:lol


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL it doesn't bother me at all!
If it's guy I just joke around and whistle at him haha


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> What do you think when you see someone's butt crack like they are sitting down and their pants are too low so everyone can see their butt crack?


 I can't ever remember seeing someone's butt crack and thinking much more about it than *"Well...there's (Insert person's name)'s butt crack."*


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

pita said:


> A little butt crack here and there doesn't bug me.
> 
> But there's this man I see on the bus sometimes. He is an older, *larger gentleman* who wear old, large trackpants. He likes to sit in the front seat and yak at the bus driver, which apparently requires that he stand up and lean over. I have seen his WHOLE BUTT on more than one occasion. I've also seen the whole butt of a guy I call "poo man". I'll let you fill in the gaps in that story on your own.


lol

I'm just gonna say this and you'll just have to believe me when I say it. That ain't no gentleman.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Lonelyguy said:


>


Is he wearing a thong or is that just a shadow?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

It's a shadow. I was tempted to walk by and "accidently" spill some ice into the target area but I chickened out...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Last weekend, the night before Ireland played Scotland in a rugby game in Dublin.... I was walking down to a mates house and a few Scottish lads went passed (clearly having drank some serious amounts of beer). 
Anyway, they were just shouting "c'mon the Scots" to everyone who they passed by on the street, so when they went passed me I just yelled back "Yee've no chance tomorrow" and one of them pulled up the quilt (KILT) that he was wearing and mooned me!!
It took me days to get that image out of my head.
FFS, why don't Scottish men wear underwear under their quilts?
Is it too much to ask?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Dub16 said:


> Last weekend, the night before Ireland played Scotland in a rugby game in Dublin.... I was walking down to a mates house and a few Scottish lads went passed (clearly having drank some serious amounts of beer).
> Anyway, they were just shouting "c'mon the Scots" to everyone who they passed by on the street, so when they went passed me I just yelled back "Yee've no chance tomorrow" and one of them pulled up the quilt that he was wearing and mooned me!!
> It took me days to get that image out of my head.
> FFS, why don't Scottish men wear underwear under their quilts?
> Is it too much to ask?


If you wear anything under a kilt then it's called a skirt. (A quilt is something that you my grandmother used to make to put on a bed)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> If you wear anything under a kilt then it's called a skirt. (A quilt is something that you my grandmother used to make to put on a bed)


Aye, A Kilt so! Once it stays covering the nether regions then I'm happy enough!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> It's a shadow. I was tempted to walk by and "accidently" spill some ice into the target area but I chickened out...


LOL. that would of been funny


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

pita said:


> a little butt crack here and there doesn't bug me.
> 
> But there's this man i see on the bus sometimes. He is an older, larger gentleman who wear old, large trackpants. He likes to sit in the front seat and yak at the bus driver, which apparently requires that he stand up and lean over. I have seen his whole butt on more than one occasion. I've also seen the whole butt of a guy i call "poo man". I'll let you fill in the gaps in that story on your own.


lol.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm such a perv. If the girl is hot, I'll move in for a better view!:boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

If I have a penny, I'll flick it in and make a wish. Though I have never actually done it xD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Futures said:


> I'm such a perv. If the girl is hot, I'll move in for a better view!:boogie


You're not very subtle, I could pretty much feel you breathing last time.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

personally I'd like to see more wisecracks.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yesterday I had the misfortune to end up walking behind a girl whose skirt was so short I could see her arse cheeks.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> Yesterday I had the misfortune to end up walking behind a girl whose skirt was so short I could see her arse cheeks.


That happened to me at the grocery store once. Except they were booty shorts.

and she was old enough to be my mother.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cleary said:


> That happened to me at the grocery store once. Except they were booty shorts.
> 
> and she was old enough to be my mother.


uke

'Nuff said.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Yesterday I had the misfortune to end up walking behind a girl whose skirt was so short I could see her arse cheeks.


I don't understand why people* do this. Surely, there's a skirt or shorts long enough to cover your whole bottom. You'd have to have a pretty huge *** if you couldn't find anything that covers it.

*Edited that from women to people because I'm sure men do it sometimes as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can use the lady's thong to fling ice cubes into the crack of the guy! 
WOO! slingshot! :lol


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Some people are **** and don't even take care of their appearance, the visible butt crack is a good example.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I was in the Philadelphia airport yesterday and saw a young woman wearing calf high boots with spike heels and a miniskirt. She stopped in the middle of the terminal and bent over to do something. She attracted a lot of attention with her pale blue panties.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> You can use the lady's thong to fling ice cubes into the crack of the guy!
> WOO! slingshot! :lol


:haha


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I think it can be quite sexy but it depends on the person. for an example a girl with a good figure wearing denim shorts. :yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Pants on the ground...pants on the ground...looking like a fool with your pants on the ground...with the gold in your mouth...

Okay, I'll stop. :lol:


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

There was this girl in my class in college and her *** was always hanging out! like always! and my friend said to her "when's your birthday? because i'm gonna buy you a belt" lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Butts are nice.


----------



## rocketman16 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sunshine009 said:


> They do it on purpose, some of them. Others are kind of mentally preoccupied and they do not care.


I know i do it on purpose, i have my pants down to the very bottom of my butt, and i never pull it up :wink2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's pretty much a given whenever you have any kind of work done around the house you're gonna see buttcrack if you don't shield yourself with a wall or something. I don't mind seeing woman buttcrack (obviously) but I don't really want to see a plumber's buttcrack.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I saw someone's butt crack about a month ago in Ribchester. I just thought "Oh, that's a man's arse crack" and went on with my day.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

WalkingOnEggShells said:


> I'm tempted to grab the nearest pencil/pen/rod, jam it in there and run for it


That thought frequently runs through my head as well.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

I envy those who are so oblivious to themselves that they can do this.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

the worst part is it's always some fat dude. I've never seen a hot girl do this.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

u want to see my crack?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ahhh. I felt some fresh air where there was no fresh air before...... 

surely its obvious when you feel when its sticking out... even lower back and not butt.... you KNOW when its showing...... silly.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

My gramma once saw a man with very low baggy pants on the street - the type that shows ones complete underwear - and she did the only right thing. She stood up from her seat and shouted to the guy: "Eeeey, boy! You're losing your pants!" Of course she didn't know that this kind of "style" is trendy nowadays.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

You would have to notice that your pants are falling down, and then fix them. They mustn't care, or are too busy to pull them up/are holding or carrying something they need both hands for.

A few months ago in a hospital waiting room, there was a man who kept drinking from the bubbler in front of me, and he really needed to pull his pants up. Every time, half of the water spilled out of his mouth and onto the floor. He must have gone to it three or four times in about ten minutes. It was big and probably hairy and dirty, and about three feet in front of me.

It looks stupid when people wear their pants low and baggy, like the rappers in their music videos.


----------

